# And Another Homeowner Tree/Ladder Fatality



## CrufflerJJ (Dec 7, 2015)

A 66-year-old Preble County man was killed today in a tree trimming accident on his Swishers Mill Road property near Lewisburg. The property owner apparently was crushed this afternoon when a large branch fell on him, said Capt. Robert Schneider of the Preble County Sheriff’s Office. The sheriff’s office was called at 7:02 p.m. to the property in the 4000 block of Swishers Mill Road after a family friend found him fatally injured.“ The branch fell and hit him while he was on the ladder,” Schneider said.

- See more at: http://www.whio.com/news/news/local/preble-county-man-dies-in-tree-trimming-accident/npdSQ/


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow that certainly blows away my mouse issues. They love chewing up cords no shocker. Luckily tho he finally chose a live one and it was the last thing he did besides decompose.


----------

